# Tune-in Radio and the Kindle Fire HDX



## bssterl (Jun 27, 2010)

I am trying to use Tune-in Radio on my new Kindle Fire HDX, but it seems to have issues.  It plays for a second then pauses for a second or two. plays for a second, pauses, and never successfully streams.  Tune-in works fine on my Kindle Fire HD (same wifi network, same podcasts). Is anyone successfully using Tune-in Radio on the HDX?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bssterl said:


> I am trying to use Tune-in Radio on my new Kindle Fire HDX, but it seems to have issues. It plays for a second then pauses for a second or two. plays for a second, pauses, and never successfully streams. Tune-in works fine on my Kindle Fire HD (same wifi network, same podcasts). Is anyone successfully using Tune-in Radio on the HDX?


That's what it is doing on mine, too....hmmm..

Betsy


----------



## bssterl (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, I'm sorry to hear that, but relieved that it's not just me.  Hopefully there's an update to the app on the way.  Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is one of my favorite podcast apps, and it seems to be working fine....there are two versions on Amazon and they both work with the Fire HDX.

BeyondPod for Tablets 


BeyondPod Podcast Manager


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bssterl said:


> Well, I'm sorry to hear that, but relieved that it's not just me. Hopefully there's an update to the app on the way. Thanks for checking it out!


No problem, welcome to KBoards!

Be sure to provide feedback: Sweep down > Settings > Help > Contact us

and let them know which app you are having trouble with.

Betsy


----------



## bssterl (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the app recommendations.  I sent an email to TuneIn.  I'll contact Amazon, too.


----------



## bssterl (Jun 27, 2010)

TuneIn Radio updated to v10.0 overnight and it's working properly on my HDX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bssterl said:


> TuneIn Radio updated to v10.0 overnight and it's working properly on my HDX!!!!!!!!!!!


Excellent! Thanks for letting us know!

Betsy


----------

